# No where to hang my stand... Need ideas



## BuckHunter31 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a buddy ladder stand leaned on a pine tree looking over my food. Problem is there is a draw that goes in front of me from the food plot leading around to the left and down to some hardwoods. There are tons of deer trails crossing behind me going across the bottom of the draw back into the hardwoods. I've seen 5 deer since opening weekend and every single one of them has been going across the draw behind me. By the time I saw them they were back in the thick stuff. I need to face the stand back down towards the draw but I don't want to face away from the food plot. I'd like to place the stand to where the plot is on my right and the draw to my left. Only problem is there is no tree capable of holding my ladder stand where I need to put it. I need to elevated to see down the draw. I've gotten some crazy ideas of placing a 6 x6 tree with support braces where I need a tree??? Simple dig a hole, connect two 10' 6x6s at the ends using 2x6s, glue and screws, drop it in the hole with some quickcrete and add somme support legs on the opposite side of the stand and there you have it... Thoughts? Don't know if anyone has ever tried this but I thought it might work. Cheaper than buying a huge tripod. Also anyone ever tried converting a ladder stand into a tripod using wood( since I have no welding skills) thanks


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 29, 2011)

Why not sit on the ground?


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Oct 29, 2011)

The food plot is actually on top of the small bluff and my stand is about half way down it facing back up to it with my back to the lower end where the hardwoods are. The draw has 3' tall ragweed and grass. I need to be elevated to see the plot and back down to the draw. When standing on the ground I can see the plot but not the bottom of the draw very well. If I could get away with a blind I definitely would. I sure don't want to go through the trouble of digging that hole... But if it will work I'll put in the work.


----------



## ldavid008 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'd at least try watching the draw. You can keep an eye on the food plot behind you. They'll spend more time in the food plot then crossing in front of you.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Oct 30, 2011)

The plot is already to my right and the draw is to my left. I can already keep an eye on both. The problem is the deer highway is behind me. They are crossing behind me Towards to draw and another couple trails coming up from behind me to the plot. My dad got busted yesterday in this stand. He said he was sitting there and heard a deer coming up behind him. Then the noise stopped and the deer started blowing. Not sure if it saw him or smelled him. He said the deer was 20 yards behind the stand. I need it facing the other way back down at the draw and the plot to my left. But no tree to put it on?


----------



## nkbigdog (Oct 31, 2011)

I know this sound crazy but years ago when I hunted like that I used a rear view mirror...It can account for at least a dozen deer down....


----------



## coon hunter (Oct 31, 2011)

I dont know about your situation, but i have personally seen a small ladder stand on a tall 4x4 post. i thought the guy was crazy for doing it but he said they hunted it and was safe. they didnt have any support or braces on it.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Bury the pole deep enough ... pack it really good ... back in the CB radio days ... I would climb our radio pole with a climbing stand with out any problems... it was a 30' light pole buried about 3.5' to 4' deep ... I was somewhat lighter back then too... YMMV


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Your situation is common in deer hunting and your ability to adapt will determine your success.

Search the area, check trails, other visible sign, etc., and determine if there are any better locations to hunt the area, keeping wind direction, sunrise and sunset directions in mind.  Sometimes two or more stands are required to hunt a particular spot or area.

Finding a perfect tree for your ladder stand is sometimes difficult or it just doesn't exist where you need it so you have to come up with a good usable alternative.  Having different types of stands ready to deploy really helps.  Lock ons with ladder sticks and ladder stands are good for most trees, crooked or straight.  If there are no good treestand trees present where you need one, a ground blind or tri-pod is a great solution.  I have a tripod that I really like.

Joining two 6 x 6's in the middle sounds risky.  The joint is usually the weakest spot and stability, rigidity, etc. will not likely be good and your safety may be compromised.  No deer hunt is worth a fall and injury.  Spend a few extra dollars and buy a new or good used tripod.

Dave


----------

